# 360degree turret mount "Shepherd"



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Another early model....

Maybe my 4th or 5th forged frame.....

"The Shepherd" was designed as a Long Range Nutritional Delivery System (Cull fruit catapult) and a means for keeping "Fuzzy Ballsakovich" (One particularly mean Ram) from beating up new "Kids" on a daily basis...

Within one week of it's completion, I could effectively feed the small flock (I think there were as many as 15-17 sheep at one point) small oranges, or soak ol' "Fuzzy" with water balloons regardless of his location in the back 4 acres of the ranch!! hehehe this thing is so dam cool...


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

ahahahahahah triple LOL! Great idea :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

HAHAHA!!!! in the last pic Lee looks like an old timer playing Bocci


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Love it!


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Pest control at the Silva level! Hilarious yet effective and artistic. Fun stuff bud.


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Also.....looks like a really sweet spot to create.......ANYTHING you want.
the turret swivels at full draw?


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Now that is bad a double s!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

stinger said:


> Also.....looks like a really sweet spot to create.......ANYTHING you want.
> the turret swivels at full draw?


About half draw..... a little too much bind in the remedial sleeve-in-sleeve bearing surfaces... Plus, full draw is a good 10-15ft out! Easier just to let up a bit and shift over... For the LOOONG Bombs, the turret locks in position, making the placement of the next shot much easier to judge because you've got it there for reference.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Imperial said:


>


If you don't make money somehow with these altered photos, you should!!! They're Grrrrrreat!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Clever and useful


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

You could sell those in the Middle East as artillery.


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Lee Silva said:


> Imperial said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Clearly there are Olympic rules being violated here...... The socks and sandals on the ice gives the Americans a clear advantage.

(I see the maple leaf guys. If we call Lee a Canadian..... And he's not, he be able to reach us with his creation!)


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Lee Silva said:


> stinger said:
> 
> 
> > Also.....looks like a really sweet spot to create.......ANYTHING you want.
> ...


Roger that. Super fun!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Looks like a ton of fun!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I need one pointing at my neighbor across the street . Water balloons in the summer and snowballs in the winter . War has been declared !


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Yet another reason why it's good that you and I are separated by many miles. Oh the trouble we could get into with that thing.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

flipgun said:


> You could sell those in the Middle East as artillery.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

haha nice!!!! I love it!

Volp


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

this is super duper cool ! 

poor ol Fuzzy though...


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Lee you are a cool man with a dangerously clever mind and that's why we love you :wub:


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Lee ,you are insane! Sickness abounds! I love it !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Flatband said:


> Lee ,you are insane! Sickness abounds! I love it !!!!!!!!!


"I got it baaad, Gary!! I gotz it real baaad!" he replied in his best sheep voice.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Imperial said:


>


Too funny!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool!


----------

